# Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Anyone seen it yet? Is it worth it?


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

I played hookey yesterday and went to see it. It is definitly worth seeing. I was a little dissapointed with the end and if I read the book I might have noticed some holes in the plot. The computer generated images were beautiful. Overall I thought it was worth every minute.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Agree..worth it.. but the ending...sigh..


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I just seen this with my nephew and friend yesterday. I thought the movie was much more better than the previous movies. It had alot more action, but some parts seem hard to follow by. Like when a certain father is on the wrong side, and Harry didn't say anything about it??? Like hello, there's suppose to be more. I ain't going to ramble about this part, because it'll give away the movie.
Worth seeing: YES!!!=D> [smilie=n:


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

My son raves non stop about the movie, I have yet to see it myself, the little bugger went to watch the show with his friends without telling me ... hahahahaha ...


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I never read the books, but I thought the movie was rushed even though they had us there for 2 1/2 hours. I couldnt understand half the things they said, the pronounciation from some of the actors was bad, and I've been watching british films and tv all my life. Also, the ending left me unsatisfied, wanting more even though I really really had to go to the bathroom at that moment. I would have stayed another hour. The movie was good, and I can't wait till the next one.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Have read the book and have already seen the movie twice already. Very correct with the part about leaving large holes here and there and the movie was indeed rushed. Still worth seeing though.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

My wife and I went to this with our son last weekend and we all really enjoyed it. I think it's the best of the bunch so far.

Bill


----------

